# 27



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

The 27 largest packing plants are corona clusters.

Those are managed/owned basically by 4 ultra large packing companies.

BTW the other 820 some smaller USA plants do not have corona.

Perhaps the big dogs of the industry just been 2 cheap for everyone's own good.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

No kidding bigger is always better no matter what. Not.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Even worse if JBS tries running like they do in Brazil where the head quarters is.I suppose they have learned to pay government officials more so they stay bought. lol

China owns Smithfield so you know they care for their workers. lol


----------

